# Rolls-Royce plans remote-controlled ships.



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

A very interesting article in today's Guardian, reveals that Rolls Royce are developing plans for a fleet of giant cargo ships, up to almost a quarter of a mile long and wider than a motorway, able to cross the world's oceans without a captain or crew on board. The remote-controlled vessels, which could set sail within the decade, are the latest development in the growing trend for unmanned vehicles, with drone aircraft already flying and Google planning to introduce driverless cars.
Read the article in full at this link; http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/may/30/rolls-royce-remote-controlled-cargo-ships
All very well, and very persuasive, but the article does not address such issues as how will these ships enter and leave port if there is no crew, no means of getting a pilot on or off, and apparently, no access to any controls on board, the whole shebang is controlled from a remote location maybe on the other side of the planet.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Pat Kennedy said:


> A very interesting article in today's Guardian, reveals that Rolls Royce are developing plans for a fleet of giant cargo ships, up to almost a quarter of a mile long and wider than a motorway, able to cross the world's oceans without a captain or crew on board. The remote-controlled vessels, which could set sail within the decade, are the latest development in the growing trend for unmanned vehicles, with drone aircraft already flying and Google planning to introduce driverless cars. Read the article in full at this link; http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/may/30/rolls-royce-remote-controlled-cargo-ships All very well, and very persuasive, but the article does not address such issues as how will these ships enter and leave port if there is no crew, no means of getting a pilot on eror off, and apparently, no access to any controls on board, the whole shebang is controlled from a remote location maybe on the other side of the rplanet.


My understanding is that there will be un-docking and docking Crews who will use a Helicopter to get off and on, it will be a surprise if they cannot be switched to local control. I don't think that there is any doubt it will happen as I would think Shipowners would very keen to progress it.


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*Remote Controlled Unmanned Merchant Ships......*

This topic has already been raised in another SN site. Anyway, the question of how an unmanned ship can be handled during port arrival and departure posits the question of what a future pilot service will consist? Perhaps when the pilot boards he will be accompanied by a mooring gang and quartermaster.
It's an exciting thought and this may be the future of all certified mariners - doing their job always close to home with civilized hours of employment!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I doubt they will use certified Mariners barring for the Pilot and Quartermaster. Most probably be trained up Foyboat men on Contract who are familiar with the mooring of vessels.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

'Wider than a motorway.' Beam is limited by the extension and lifting capacity of the gantries, not the desire of a ship designer.

I find it odd that a radio controlled ship could ride a storm better than a crewed vessel, assess damage and options and respond to emergency situations be they pirates or assisting in mayday scenarios etc.. but who am I?


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

If there were no-one on board they'd have to be pulled out of service to do all the maintenance that's done every day at sea. Surely any cost savings would be wiped out by down time?


----------

